# Peptide "cycle" feedback needed



## stevenmd (Jun 6, 2012)

Getting ready to start the following:

30 minutes prior to breakfast and 30 minutes prior to lunch"
GHRP-2 (100mcg)
GRF 1-29 (100mcg)

30 minutes prior to bedtime:
Ipamorelin (100mcg)
GRF 1-29 (100mcg)

And:
IGF-1 LR3 (20mcg bi-laterally pre-workout)

What do you guys think of this "cycle"?  It was suggested to me by my PCP who is anabolic friendly.  I have a shoulder injury and he believes it will help me heal faster so I can start my next cycle.

Now I just have to decide which peptide company to order from...


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 6, 2012)

do 180 of GRF and 240 of GHRP 2.  100/100 is a waste.... not enough.  Also go for igf DES instead of LR3...  no one seems to get real LR3, and all the tests on DES have came back good.  Dont chance LR3, just get DES and pin bi lat


----------



## Zeek (Jun 6, 2012)

May I suggest you invest in Gh instead Steve 

 If you can really get good quality peptides that will test out to blood work it might not be a bad idea what you mention. I have yet to see any blood work indicating the peptides that we the masses can obtain actually be proven to either raise Gh serum or even IGF levels.

 The studies and the charts say otherwise but the problem may bhe in the supply available to us and not the products tested by pharm companies.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 6, 2012)

Great white peptides has been getting awesome reviews on the IGF... I like their peps too.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 6, 2012)

In the quest for quality peptides....


----------



## Hurt (Jun 6, 2012)

GWP IGF was on point for me...DES gave me insane pumps and leaned me out a little.

I'd listen to Zeek on the GH releasing peps though, invest in real GH.  Ideally riptropin


----------



## stevenmd (Jun 9, 2012)

Hurt said:


> I'd listen to Zeek on the GH releasing peps though, invest in real GH.  Ideally riptropin



Got it. That will be my next order from you know where.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 11, 2012)

pillarofbalance said:


> great white peptides has been getting awesome reviews on the igf... I like their peps too.



des or lr3?


----------

